# US Slicing Machine Company Meat Grinder



## pieboy977 (Dec 8, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ pieboy977
__ Dec 8, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ pieboy977
__ Dec 8, 2015





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type
/61/id/439880/width/200/height/400

My dad and I picked up this meat grinder today. It took a lot of searching and the only info I can seem to find about it online is on an eBay listing and it says that it's a US Slicing Machine Company model 2112 Meat Grinder. The reason I couldn't find any info on the grinder itself it that all the data plate Info is located on the light switch cover plate and someone has replaced that cover at some point in time. Can anyone provide any info on it like maybe a year or a place where I can locate a replacement switch plate cover that has all the original data plate info on it. 
Thanks!
-Shawn


----------



## mowin (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks like the old globe-stimpson I had.  Is that a #22 or 32 head?

Edit:  that half moon shaped plate in the second pic may be your info plate. Looks like several layers of paint over it.


----------



## pieboy977 (Dec 9, 2015)

I already checked there. There is no information on that plate. I know it is a US Slicing Company model 2112 im just trying to find more information on where I could find parts and find out the age.


----------



## mowin (Dec 9, 2015)

The globe I had that looks similar,  was made in the 50's.  I sold it 2 yrs ago, still going strong. Ground up many old cows for burger. Tons of sausage,  and all our venison burger. My dad bought it used in the late 60's. 

What parts do you need?


----------



## pieboy977 (Dec 9, 2015)

I am wanting to find one of the original light switch plate covers like the one pictures that has the data plate info on it. The cover plate on the machine when I got it is not the original one. 













image.png



__ pieboy977
__ Dec 9, 2015
__ 1


----------



## mowin (Dec 10, 2015)

Ya, that may be a tuff find.  Would be nice to have one though.  You planning on repainting it?
I did my dads with "hammer paint". It's kind of a textured look. Came out great.


----------



## pieboy977 (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes i figured it would be, but I hope to find one. And yes we plan on stripping it down and refinishing it. I was thinking about refinishing it, but what type of finish should I use?


----------

